# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Mùa hè sôi đông cùng TransViet Travel

## dulichnt

Một trong những thay đổi rõ rệt của mùa du lịch hè năm nay là các tour du lịch tới Châu Á đặc biệt là các nước lân cận trong khu vực nhận được ngày càng nhiều sự quan tâm của du khách vì thời gian tour ngắn và giá cả phù hơp túi tiền.

Mùa du lịch hè luôn là dịp các gia đình và cơ quan tổ chức chọn là thời điểm thích hợp cho những chuyến du lịch tập thể, nhưng để lựa chọn được những tour du lịch hợp túi tiền và thật sự chất lượng lại là bài toán khó đặt ra trong thời điểm mà giá tour du lịch cũng đang đi theo xu hướng tăng giá chung trên thị trường.


Bởi vậy, “du lịch hiệu quả” dường như đang trở thành một thuật ngữ quen thuộc trong thời kỳ này, nhất là khi mùa du lịch hè bước vào những tháng cao điểm. Với uy tín là một trong những công ty du lịch hàng đầu tại Việt Nam, TransViet Travel đang đẩy mạnh việc cải tiến nhằm mang đến những tour du lịch độc đáo, đảm bảo chất lượng và hợp lý về giá cả cho khách hàng.

Bên cạnh đó, TransViet Travel còn đưa ra chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt cho mùa du lịch hè năm nay mang tên “Mùa hè sôi động” với giải thưởng là những chuyến du lịch miễn phí dành cho hai người cùng nhiều phần quà thú vị.

Nhân đôi niềm vui với cơ hội du lịch miễn phí
Chương trình khuyến mại trên áp dụng cho tất cả khách hàng đăng ký mua tour du lịch của TransViet Travel Hà Nội có khởi hành từ 1/6/2011 đến 5/9/2011. Theo đó với mỗi tour du lịch trọn gói trong nước hay nước ngoài từ Hà Nội, du khách sẽ được tặng một phiếu rút thăm trúng thưởng nằm trong chương trình rút thăm may mắn với giải nhất là chuyến du lịch Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải cho hai người trị giá 32,000,000 đồng. Các giải phụ là những chuyến du lịch Huế - Đà nẵng - Hội An; du lịch Hạ Long dành cho hai người và những cặp vé xem phim lý thú tại Megastar - rạp chiếu phim hàng đầu Việt Nam.Thể lệ chương trình được đăng tải trên website Công ty tại địa chị www.iDulich.com.vn.

Tri ân khách hàng


Nhân kỷ niệm 15 năm thành lập Công ty, các khách hàng đã từng đi tour của TransViet Travel Hà Nội trong thời gian từ năm 2009 đến năm 2011 còn được dành tặng phiếu giảm giá với mức giảm hấp dẫn từ 300,000 đồng đến 1,000,000 đồng áp dụng cho các tour Đông Nam Á, tour Trung Quốc – Hồng Kong bằng đường hàng không, tour Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc. Các tour dài ngày tới Châu Âu, Châu Úc, Mỹ sẽ được những mức ưu đãi cao hơn nữa.

Phong phú thêm các tour Châu Á


Một trong những thay đổi rõ rệt của mùa du lịch hè năm nay là các tour du lịch tới Châu Á đặc biệt là các nước lân cận trong khu vực nhận được ngày càng nhiều sự quan tâm của du khách vì thời gian tour ngắn và giá cả phù hơp túi tiền. Các điểm đến như Thái Lan, Singapore và Malaysia vẫn là sự lựa chọn của số đông du khách. Bên cạnh ngày khởi hành phong phú, chương trình tour luôn được cải tiến và chọn lọc, TransViet áp dụng mức giá khuyến mại với tất cả các tour Thái Lan, Singapore và Malaysia trong tháng 6 và tháng 7 này dành cho tất cả khách hàng đăng ký sớm, đăng ký lần hai và nhóm 4 người trở lên. Đặc biệt năm nay, TransViet đưa ra tour mới Hà Nội - Phnompenh – Siempriep 4 ngày 3 đêm có giá 10,400,000 đồng nhằm làm phong phú thêm những điểm đến Châu Á và mở ra nhiều hơn sự lựa chọn cho khách hàng.

Hàn Quốc – một đất nước phát triển văn minh với nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên sinh động cũng đang là một điểm đến hút khách tại Châu Á mùa hè năm nay. Với mục đích mang đến một mùa hè khác biệt cho du khách, TransViet Travel kết hợp cùng Hoàng Nguyên Tourist đưa ra tour du lịch “Khám phá hè tại xứ sở Kim Chi” dưới sự tài trợ của hãng hàng không Korean Air và Asia World Travel – một trong những đơn vị lữ hành inbound hàng đầu Hàn Quốc. Với mức giá 20,500,000 đồng, tour du lịch 6 ngày 5 đêm của TransViet sẽ đưa du khách đến với những cảnh đẹp nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc và có một chuyến du ngoạn đáng nhớ cho mùa hè năm nay.

Công ty du lịch TransViet Travel, tầng 4, số 9 Đào Duy Anh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội, điện thoại 043 9366 777 hoặc đặt tour trực tuyến qua website www.iDulich.com.vn.

* TransViet Travel, thành viên của TransViet Group, một trong những Công ty du lịch hàng đầu tại Việt Nam, luôn tiên phong đón đầu các trào lưu du lịch mới và tạo ra những sản phầm du lịch độc đáo. Mùa du lịch hè 2011, TransViet Travel đã lên kế hoạch cho những chuyến du lịch đảm bảo chất lượng, hợp lý về giá cả để cùng tận hưởng những niềm vui trọn vẹn bên người thân và bạn bè.

----------

